# Photos of Dark and Lonely Roads Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2015)

I really like the first photo of a dark and lonely road. http://www.boredpanda.com/road-landscape-photography-andy-lee/


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 8, 2015)

Stunning


----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been on a few of them.


----------



## jujube (Jan 8, 2015)

Great pictures!  Thanks for posting them, SeaBreeze.


----------

